# VBox after recent portupgrade doesn't work..



## monty_hall (Mar 22, 2010)

*Current virtualbox-ose-3.1.4, not sure what the previous was (though I portupgrade -ar ~2/3 times week).  
*When I remove the /tmp/.vbox*, I get the following popup when I try to execute a virtual machine.


```
Result Code:
NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
Component:
Machine
Interface:
IMachine {99404f50-dd10-40d3-889b-dd2f79f1e95e}
```

*Log says:

```
00:00:01.341 REM: VBoxREM32
00:00:01.354 
00:00:01.354 !!Assertion Failed!!
00:00:01.354 Expression: !((uintptr_t)pvSample & 7)
00:00:01.354 Location  : /tmp/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/src/VBox/VMM/STAM.cpp(613) int 
stamR3RegisterU(UVM*, void*, void (*)(VM*, void*), void (*)(VM*, void*, char*, size_t), STAMTYPE, STAMVISIBILITY, const char*, STAMUNIT, const 
char*)
00:00:01.355 2d22af3c - /REM/TbFlush
```
Code for assertion is here: http://www.virtualbox.org/svn/vbox/trunk/src/VBox/VMM/STAM.cpp.  Looks like some alignment issue.

*I have more than one virtual machine, both don't work
*Work fine for the longest time.
*fwiw: using zfs KVA=512 on a 2GB Machine, just added another drive to the zpool.
*uname:

```
FreeBSD XXX 8.0-STABLE FreeBSD 8.0-STABLE #10 r205388M: Sat Mar 20 22:26:34 EDT 2010     root@XXX:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/INSPIRON  i386
```

Come to think of it, I did just compile my kernel after doing an svn update, hope this wasn't the cause of the problem. And since I've made minor changes (KVA=512 -> 500 -> 512) and adding a few device quirks, I don't have the old kernel where things DID work.


----------



## jonsen (Mar 22, 2010)

i have the same problem:


```
Log created: 2010-03-22T05:47:54.963334000Z
Executable: /usr/local/lib/virtualbox/VirtualBox

!!Assertion Failed!!
Expression: !((uintptr_t)pvSample & 7)
Location  : /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/src/VBox/VMM/STAM.cpp(613) int stamR3RegisterU(UVM*, void*, void 
(*)(VM*, void*), void (*)(VM*, void*, char*, size_t), STAMTYPE, STAMVISIBILITY, const char*, STAMUNIT, const char*)
2a941f3c - /REM/TbFlush
```


```
% uname -a
FreeBSD x200.isyi.com 8.0-STABLE FreeBSD 8.0-STABLE #0 r31:41M: Sat Mar 20 22:09:34 CST 2010     ymm@x200.isyi.com:/usr/src/sys/i386/compile
/MYX200  i386
```


```
% pkg_info |grep virtualbox
virtualbox-ose-3.1.4 A general-purpose full virtualizer for x86 hardware
virtualbox-ose-kmod-3.1.4 VirtualBox kernel module for FreeBSD
```


----------



## monty_hall (Mar 22, 2010)

I posted a PR: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=144959


----------

